# First exam/Recital today!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Need good vibes guys-bit nervous (not as badly as yesterday mind. lol)NOt sure what to expect, thats the only problem i think. Just stressing abit. IBS was a pain last night (only because i stressed out though)I'm ok now though thank god.Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

hope it all goes well today for you Spliff!!!Huge amounts of GOOD VIBES!!!!!!


----------



## Marmite (May 17, 2002)

Howdy! It is a quarter to 5 here in Chile so I am guessing that seeing as it is 1/4 to 10 you are out celecrating how well the exam went!!Fingers crossed, hope you are well.


----------

